# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Olympics statistics

## Maciamo

There are 32 sports at the summer olympic games, with (if my calculations are correct) 283 gold medals attributed to the following categories (men's + women's combined) :

*Aquatics*  (total = 46 medals)
- Swimming : 26 individual + 6 team relay medals
- Synchronised swimming : 4 medals (women only)
- Diving : 8 medals
- Water polo : 2 medals

*Archery* : 4

*Athletics* (total = 46 medals)
- track : 23 medals
- jumping : 8 medals
- throwing : 8 medals
- road : 7 medals

*Badminton* : 5 medals

*Baseball* : 1 medal

*Basketball* : 2 medals

*Boxing* : 11 medals (men only)

*Canoeing* : 16 medals

*Cycling* : 6 medals

*Equestrian* : 6 medals

*Fencing* : 6 medals

*Football* : 2 medals

*Gymnastics* : (total = 18 medals)
- Artistic : 14 medals
- Rhythmic : 2 medals (women only)
- Trampoline : 2 medals

*Handball* : 2 medals

*Hockey* : 2 medals

*Judo* : 14 medals

*Modern Pentathlon* : 2 medals

*Rowing* : 14 medals

*Sailing* : 11 medals

*Shooting* : 16 medals

*Softball* : 1 medal (women only)

*Table Tennis* : 4 medals

*Taekwondo* : 8 medals

*Tennis* : 4 medals

*Triathlon* : 2 medals

*Volleyball* : 2 medals

*Weightlifting* : 14 medals

*Wrestling* : 18 medals


*Most difficult medals to get*

The most pretigious medals considering the number for each sport, number of participants and number of matches would be the team sports with only 2 medals (men's and women's), so : 
- baseball/softball, basketball, football, handball, hockey, volleyball.

Then come the individual or double sports with tournament style matches : 
- tennis, table tennis, badminton

The following sports have more than 10 medals each :
- aquatics (46), athletics (46), gymnastics (18), wrestling (18), shooting (16), canoeing (16), rowing (14), judo (14), weightlifting (14) and sailing (11).

*What country excels in what sports ?*

Here are the results for the most popular sports at the Athens 2004 Olympics for the events which are complete.

_Swimming_

1) The US got 12 of the 32 (37,5%) swimming gold medals, and 28 out the 96 (29%) in total.
2) Australia got 7 (21,9%) gold and 15 (15,6%) in total. 
3) Japan got 3 gold and 8 in total.

_Shooting_

China ends first for golds, with 4 medals out of 16, and 9 medals in total out of 42.
Russia comes 2nd for golds, with 3 medals, but ranks first in total with 10 medals.

_Rowing_

Romania get 3 gold and nothing else, then Germany comes with 2 gold and 2 silver, and the UK with 1 gold, 2 silver and 1 bronze.

_Judo_

Japan dominated, taking no less than 8 gold out of 14 (57%) and 2 silver. No other country managed to get more than 1 gold medal. China got 5 medals i total and Cuba 6 but no gold.

----------


## Satori

Thanks for this. I haven't had cable lately, so I've been out of the loop, so to speak. Now I can keep up with what's going on in the Olympics--at least in your thread! I assume you'll keep updating it?

----------


## Maciamo

Now that the Olympics are over, lrts's count. 

The EU got the more medals (289), followed by the US (103), Russia (92), China (63). Australia (49) and Japan (37).

For Golds, the EU is also first (87), followed by the US (35), China (32), Russia (27), Australia (17) and Japan (16).

Japan did its best performance ever in Athens for the total of medals and equaled its record of gold medals of the Tokyo Olympics of 1964.

----------


## Satori

Who won the equestrian competitions? ... if you know ...  :Doubt:

----------


## Maciamo

All the results are here : http://sports.yahoo.com/oly/results (click on the sport or country of your choice for the results)]

For equestrian, gold medals went to Germany (2), the Netherlands, the UK, Ireland and France

----------


## Satori

> All the results are here : http://sports.yahoo.com/oly/results (click on the sport or country of your choice for the results)]
> 
> For equestrian, gold medals went to Germany (2), the Netherlands, the UK, Ireland and France


Thank you, Maciamo!! I notice at that site that you can even click on the link to each individual and get even more statistics. That's a great site! Thanks again!!  :Smiling:   :Cool:

----------

